# Break up.. Extremely heart broken. Help ;(



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm extremely depressed ;(... Iv been with my boyfriend for 8 months and he is the most amazing guy iv ever met but he also has some horrible qualities to him. Threw our relationship he has always been the one to obsess over me... Head over heals blah blah do anything I want, super affectionate. I have broken up with him in the past because of his drunk anger problems and he would cry and cry and no matter how mad I was at him I would reassure him at the end of the night " we're not together but I'm not running around like I'm acting single", " don't worry I won't cheat on you" "just breath everything will be okay... We'll last weekend we went to a festival where you camp for three days and he drank and got super insecure jealous and angry agin. At the last day I fell asleep In our tent to wake up to him nt even beig there and it's 8am.. He comes back at 9am frying on acid talking bad about me out side the tent on purpose. So I come out pop him in the mouth cried and walked away then the ret of the vacation was shit. On the way home he keep saying how sorry he was but I didn't except the apology. Monday morning I left his house and didn't come back. On wensday I was really surprised not to hear from him because he is usually blowing me up. I call him and he just says he's over it... BAM tables turned.. I started crying saying no plz and just cried and cried he ignored me and went to the casino. Thursday morning I wake up same thing ignoring me and crying hes saying it's over. And then Thursday evening I went to drop off his cloths and get someone's he owede and he saw me crying and I just kept saying I loved him and he just said " I love you to but I need space, time to think... I'm not saying there is no chance but I'll talk to you soon"... After I left he sent me a msg saying I hate seeing you like this I just need some time blah blah. We'll this whole entire weekend he has been just partying and doing drugs an there has been girls iv never met at his house this weekend. I started getting really worried that he's going to cheat on me so last night I said " please don't cheat on me..." And he didn't reply. I'm so devastated. I'm so shocked because he's never done this to me ;((( I any stop pacing an crying and I can't sleep can't eat,,, I just keep waiting for a text.... I know I shouldn't forgive him but this has made me realize how much I love him ;(... He just left me on the street to get ran over... He's so selfish for what he's doing. I just need help this broken heart is the worse feeling in the entire world ;((((...


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dp and dr are horrible to. Sucks to have both ;(


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just find it so disrespectful how I he says he needs " time" for what??? So he can go out with his friends drink do drugs and have new girls at his house?? I would never do anything like that to him. And when I texted last night and said " please don't cheat on me.." He didn't even reply.. I feel like that's a good idication that he did ;(((... I just want to text him so bad and et down to the point.. Iv been waiting 4 days and I can't take it anymore. I don't think iv ever been this love sick ((... I want him to want me.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh hey guys! I'm over him ! 100% thank god! I'm supper happy !


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

How'd it end up playing out?


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just got iver him! Been hanging out with my friends! Met new Guys. He's pathetic. I just freaked out for like a week. A fell out of love with him moths and months and months ago.


----------



## dpdrsuckssomuch (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy you're okay now!! I totally know that feeling but it's HIS LOSS.


----------

